# Aftermarket R32 Skyline Rear Wing



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Hey guys,

I know this won't be everyones cup of tea but does anyone know of any rear wings similar to Tomei concept wing as shown in the pics?

I quite like the look of a high rise, OE looking spoiler and one came up for sale but after deliberating for too long I missed my chance.

I wanted to know if there were any other styles made available for the 32.

Thanks

Jai


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Yes there is a nismo one, (old logo on the side) that was an option

it includes a rear brake light in the middle of the wing

i have one for my 32


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks for the reply Matty. I've seen that one before, has a nice logo on the side of the spoiler too but never seen it fitted on a car.

Any chance you have a pic of yours to see how it looks fitted?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

hiya, mines not fitted yet. 

im waiting on new brake set up, then everythings being fitted early next year.

i have seen it fitted, if you goggle the nismo options brochure

couple of people have them fitted in Oz

here you go.

im either going with this (as its just sat in the box) or keep with the OEM spoiler, as i have a rocket dancer flap.

not sure quite yet


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/528793-any-one-run-optional-nismo-rear-wing.html


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Its not as high as the Tomei one. Looks really good though and man I love that little Nismo emblem.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

only other one is the kakimoto wing but thats only option

nothing is as high as the tomei wing im afraid

(maybe M'S factory but thats not made any more)


----------



## GT-R David (Mar 13, 2013)

What about these?
https://www.rhdjapan.com/crazy-hornet-frp-high-mount-wing-riser-mounts-bnr32.html

Would love to see more pics and to know about quality.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

crazy hornet take ages.

they do alot of pulsar items

quality is Ok


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

jnoor said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I know this won't be everyones cup of tea but does anyone know of any rear wings similar to Tomei concept wing as shown in the pics?
> 
> ...


Do Luck had a wing but is was lower than OEM AFAIK.

There are a number of GTS style wings. I had a Tommy K one for a while but sold it a while back.

I have seen some with S15 wings fitted. Not sure if they are a straight swap but might yield some more options.

One option would be long legs for an OEM wing.


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

GT-R David said:


> What about these?
> https://www.rhdjapan.com/crazy-hornet-frp-high-mount-wing-riser-mounts-bnr32.html
> 
> Would love to see more pics and to know about quality.


Glad you posted that David! I've never seen these before can't believe I missed them on RHD. Look good too.

Might be a cheaper and easier alternative.


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Just checked the Tommy K one you mentioned Cris and it looks quite similar to the Tomei version, but being Tommy K would be pretty rare 

I've seen S15 spoilers fitted but they're more or less same height as OE.

I think the leg extensions David posted would be the only way forward.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I thought you were all about preserving the oem look J? I think these things look hideous.


----------



## GT-R David (Mar 13, 2013)

If you buy the extensions, please take some pictures and put them in here or PM me.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

jnoor said:


> *I've seen S15 spoilers fitted but they're more or less same height as OE.
> 
> I think the leg extensions David posted would be the only way forward.*


What about the Do-Luck Skyline rear spoilers?


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

FRRACER said:


> I thought you were all about preserving the oem look J? I think these things look hideous.


I know i know... but i thought maybe just change it a tiiiiiiiiiiiiny bit. But be able to change it back whenever i wanted.


Making me feel guilty now


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Keep the cars Oem it is bad enough people think it is a boy racers car but stuff like that how ever cool it might be to some the wider view is that it is a chav mod.

I took of my R34 wing as soon as I realised that it was not 2005/2006.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

jnoor said:


> Just checked the Tommy K one you mentioned Cris and it looks quite similar to the Tomei version, but being Tommy K would be pretty rare
> 
> I've seen S15 spoilers fitted but they're more or less same height as OE.
> 
> I think the leg extensions David posted would be the only way forward.


The Tommy K item I had had a section which could be raised like the gurney flap which people fit to the OEM wing.

If you want I could try contacting the guy who bought it. Not sure he's used it but (if he's like me) it could be at the back of his garage.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Cris said:


> The Tommy K item I had had a section which could be raised like the gurney flap which people fit to the OEM wing.
> 
> If you want I could try contacting the guy who bought it. Not sure he's used it but (if he's like me) it could be at the back of his garage.


same as the kakimoto version

they were cool


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

FRRACER said:


> I thought you were all about preserving the oem look J? I think these things look hideous.





FRRACER said:


> Keep the cars Oem it is bad enough people think it is a boy racers car but stuff like that how ever cool it might be to some the wider view is that it is a chav mod.
> 
> I took of my R34 wing as soon as I realised that it was not 2005/2006.


But that's just YOUR own opinion Younes......It's great that you striving to stay OEM with your car....fair play to you!!

But if the guy wants to, or is considering, making changes to his car then he should not be 'shamed' into NOT doing it. You might not see it but I do feel that this sort of thing is a regular feature with you. I'm really not having a go here, just trying to give a bit of constructive feedback to a fellow forumite :thumbsup::thumbsup:

We all have our own thoughts on what we want to do (or not) to our cars so let the diversity flourish rather try to shut it down. How boring would the scene be if we all drove around in period correct OEM cars.

I think I'd probably shoot myself......



TT


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Cris said:


> The Tommy K item I had had a section which could be raised like the gurney flap which people fit to the OEM wing.
> 
> If you want I could try contacting the guy who bought it. Not sure he's used it but (if he's like me) it could be at the back of his garage.


If you wouldnt mind Cris, just in case. You happen to have any pics of when you had it by any chance?


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Ha, I know Younes gets passionate when it comes to maintaining the OEM aspects. 

Got some inspiration from him for the direction I was going in and he's helped me with some sound advice as well, so I know his rants come from a good place lol.

I wanted to add a little flavour to the look hence why Im avoiding the full on race style spoilers and looking for ones that look kinda OEM. Hence why I kind of fell in love with that Tomei one.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Big wings don***8217;t look right on a 32. 
Fine if you***8217;re after real downforce on track but as younes points out they just look chavvy to the general public.
I have an ARC one which bolts on, twin blade alloy about same height as stock. Looks great from some angles......it stays in the shed!


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

lightspeed said:


> they just look chavvy to the general public.


But, who actually gives a shit about what other folks think of your car?? I certainly don't......You buy a car for YOU and should you decide to tinker with it then you do that with your own tastes and preferences.
As I see it, folks can judge away to their hearts content but at the end of the day if I want to do something to my car, internally or externally, then I'll bloody well do it because *I* want to do it....not because it will satisfy someone else's tastes or preference.




lightspeed said:


> Big wings don't look right on a 32.


See, I happen to disagree with that. I have a Buddyclub carbon wing on mine and I think it suits the car perfectly!!!

As I said, it's all down to preference and we all have different preferences so we're just as well to embrace it!! :thumbsup:


Come on folks, these are YOUR cars so feel free to do as you please and not be constrained by the opinions and perceptions of others. YOU bought them with YOUR money so only YOU have the final say as to what happens with them.


TT


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

jnoor said:


> If you wouldnt mind Cris, just in case. You happen to have any pics of when you had it by any chance?


I'll have a look around. I don't remember taking pictures of it. Essentially it looked like the OEM wing but without the 'legs' and with the section which could 'flap up'.

This is the advert for it - http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/221105-r32-tommy-kaira-boot-spoiler.html

I'll look up the guy who bought it and suggest he drops you a line.


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

lightspeed said:


> Big wings don***8217;t look right on a 32.
> Fine if you***8217;re after real downforce on track but as younes points out they just look chavvy to the general public.
> I have an ARC one which bolts on, twin blade alloy about same height as stock. Looks great from some angles......it stays in the shed!


I dont mind what people think tbh. I just do things to my preference and in the end people will either like it or loath it, as long as Im happy with it. More or less what TT said tbf.

Anyhoos, the ARC spoiler looks rather race-ish rather than OE.


----------

